# For all those who gave their lives this year...



## HKphooey (Dec 24, 2007)

For  all the fallen service men and women...

My prayers go out to the family and friends of all who lost a loved one this year.

Your service and sacrifice will never be forgotten.







RIP

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 24, 2007)

.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 24, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 24, 2007)

We will remember them.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 24, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Dec 24, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2007)

.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 24, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Dec 24, 2007)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 24, 2007)

.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 24, 2007)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 25, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 25, 2007)

.


----------



## searcher (Dec 26, 2007)

.


----------



## Live True (Dec 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------

